# Am I weird?



## Themissinglink01 (Apr 16, 2015)

So, when I tell people that my favorite animal crossing animal is Isabelle, they always get this weird look of wtf is wrong with you? Whether that's because I'm a guy and I like Isabelle, or just because I even play ACNL I don't know, your thoughts, and please don't say I'm weird... or do...


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

im a guy and i absolutely adore isabelle, so i dont think youre weird at all. like apollo is my fave but isabelle is at a close second for sure, shes adorable


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 16, 2015)

What's wrong with weird?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 16, 2015)

All the best people are weird. Normalcy is overrated.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> What's wrong with weird?



I take weird as a compliment these days.

Really though, there's nothing wrong with having Isabelle as a favorite character. I'm a guy too and I think she's awesome. The only thing I wish she would do is come out of her work lair and socialize with others in the town.


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 16, 2015)

Isabelle is a sweetheart haha, she's always happy to see you, she never asks you to deliver stuff to townspeople, or to change her catchphrase. She's an unconditional friend


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

i love Isabelle! she is beyond precious~ and no, it isn't weird that she's your favorite character. honestly, it sometimes surprises me when she's not someones favorite


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 16, 2015)

OMG YOU ARE SO WEIRD! ... same as everybody here then, we all love Isabelle, she is a sweetheart!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 16, 2015)

To answer that, you must first figure out the answer to this question: What is normal?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 16, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> To answer that, you must first figure out the answer to this question: What is normal?



Normal is unique. If everyone is unique that would mean that unique is normal to be.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

i think people usually expect you to answer with a villager or smth. but isabelle is gr8 too.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 16, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> To answer that, you must first figure out the answer to this question: What is normal?



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Normal

Sorry, I had to .

There's nothing wrong with liking Isabelle...? :/

You're free to like whoever you want. And it's better to be unique, than to be cookie-cutter like everyone else anyhow! Stand out from the crowd!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 16, 2015)

WOW OP WHAT A WEIRDO GOSH!

being weird is great tho' also who cares what people think?
like which ever character you want


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 16, 2015)

I think Bill Trinen would say that it's completely okay with you having her as your favorite.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2015)

Isabelle is awesome! She 's probably the best new character in the AC series in my honest opinion.


----------



## inkling (Apr 16, 2015)

Its probably bc they don't know who Isabelle is...who wants to be normal anyways!? Normal is boring


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 16, 2015)

No it's not weird, I miss he old KK slider...non DJ KK but just KK I'd like to see more interaction with the NOCs I miss Celeste's dialogue in City Folk, the astrology thing and Blathers stories and the hints at secret relationships..I am hoping this new release of whatever it is is getting people used to AC changing a little from the tasks into more of the interactive aspect. But no liking any character is a personal thing.


----------



## Themissinglink01 (Apr 16, 2015)

The guys, I was just asking u guys's opinion, I'm perfectly fine with bein a weirdo... I'm actually a very weird/awkward person to talk to IRL


----------



## Electric (Apr 17, 2015)

What's wrong with being weird?

It's not bad you like Isabelle, in fact people stereotyping a boy to like make characters and not female characters is highly stupid tbh. You can like who ever you want. Would it sound weird if I liked male characters? No. Plus you have an extremely well reason to love Isabelle! She is such a sweetheart, you shouldn't feel ashamed at all!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

I also love Isabelle. she's so adorable. It isn't weird.


----------

